# Billing for Toradol Injection



## JCampbell (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone tell me how they bill when 30mgs of toradol is given out of a 60mg, one dose, vial? Are the 30mgs just waisted?

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Walker22 (Apr 25, 2016)

JCampbell said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how they bill when 30mgs of toradol is given out of a 60mg, one dose, vial? Are the 30mgs just waisted?
> 
> ...



You can bill the unused portion of a single use vial on a separate line with a JW modifier. Make sure your documentation states exactly how much was given to the patient and how much was discarded.


----------

